# Motueka (formerly B Saaz)



## Stuster

This week we are closer to home (especially for some). It's B Saaz, a newer variety, developed and grown in New Zealand.

So what can you tell us about this hop? How do you use them - bittering, flavour, aroma? What styles have you used them for? What hop combinations are they good for? Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug: 

Info from Craftbrewer  as my normal sources do not include this hop. :angry: 



> Pedigree A triploid aroma type bred by crossing 1/3 Saaz and 2/3 New Zealand breeding selection at the New Zealand HortResearch Riwaka Hop Research Centre. Released in 1997.
> 
> General Description This recently developed triploid variety is referred to as B Saaz , after a prominent Belgian brewery took a liking to it when doing brew trials. It has made a name for itself as a triploid substitute for the traditional Saaz Saaz, with a New Zealand twist. An absolutely unique Saaz like flavour has made this hop very sought after by brewers, both large and small. This new hop variety with high Farnasene imparts a distinctive citrus aroma in several beer styles. A craft brewers favourite.
> 
> Beer Styles Lagers, Bitters, Bocks, Sweet Porters.
> 
> Storage Stability Good
> 
> HPLC Analysis Alpha Acids 6.5 - 7.5 %
> Beta Acids 5 %
> Cohumulone 29 % of Alpha Acids
> 
> Oil Composition (Measured within 6 months of harvest, stored at 0 C)
> Total Oil 0.8 mls oil per 100 gram cone weight
> Concentration 107 uL Oil/gram Alpha
> Myrcene 47.7 %
> Humulene 3.6 %


----------



## jaytee

I've been using this as a flavouring hop in ales for some time 

The favourite is an loosely copied, extract version of ColinW's JS Amber Ale recipe - probably his Mk I recipe.
I adjusted the hopping closer to the levels Randall had in the same thread.

So for an extract brew
3kg LME
500gm Wheat DME
Small mash of
250gm Munich
150 carapils
50 dark crystal
50 chocolate

About 11 IBU of Super Alpha for bittering and then 11 IBU of Saaz B at 10 minutes then dry hop with another 20gm Saaz B in secondary

Tried it with W1968 (preferred) and W1028 

Up the hops for a more "Sassy Red" flavour


----------



## DJR

What's not to like about this. Cheap, easy to get direct from NZ, good AA value (usually about 7-8%), great flavour profile that has the noble herby/floral characters along with a bit of citrus. I use it all the time in APA's in combination with Simcoe and Amarillo and am always impressed with the results. 

Not too bad for dryhopping ales either.

Hopefully this year there will be enough D Saaz to get to homebrewers, looking forward to trying the other NZ Triploid Saaz type.


----------



## neonmeate

i like this hop a lot, in moderation - for aroma it's great, a unique passionfruity version of normal saaz. in beers like emersons pilsener it manages to smell almost like cascade. i used it for aroma in my "rudi" 11% dark belgian that came 2nd at the nationals last year, works well in belgians. 
however i think it is better used for its own flavour than as a substitute for saaz, as the catpissy element can be hard to hide sometimes. i brewed a pilsener with all saaz B and it was just too tangy for me, although other people liked that beer, i would still rather have used czech saaz. perhaps a blend of the two saazes could be nice in a pilsener.


----------



## KoNG

i've used it in my Wits... i think its a great hop for that style.
I likes it.


----------



## tangent

i've been using it in lagers for bittering. good a/a% and agreeable taste (although i'm only using it FWH.)


----------



## T.D.

DJR said:


> I use it all the time in APA's in combination with Simcoe and Amarillo and am always impressed with the results.



I have also found it to work well in combination with American hops like Cascade and Amarillo.

One thing that bugs me a bit about this hop is that it smells so damned good in its raw form but to date I have not been able to get this character into the final beer! Its got a great fruity smell to it. I've been scared tyo dry hop with it in case I get that dreaded saaz grassiness, but maybe I should give it a shot...


----------



## RobW

T.D. said:


> I have also found it to work well in combination with American hops like Cascade and Amarillo.
> 
> One thing that bugs me a bit about this hop is that it smells so damned good in its raw form but to date I have not been able to get this character into the final beer! Its got a great fruity smell to it. I've been scared tyo dry hop with it in case I get that dreaded saaz grassiness, but maybe I should give it a shot...



Maybe try a hopback?


----------



## Tony

I used it for the first time in this.

My LC bright ale clone.

Im going to rack it to the keg thisafternoon and it smells and tastes great 

cant wait till its cold and gassed up

LC Bright Ale Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.71
Anticipated EBC: 6.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 7.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner  Australia 1.037 3
19.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.7 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.7 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 6.9 45 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 6.0 45 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 6.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 5.9 20 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

us-56


----------



## neonmeate

looks tasty tony


----------



## Weizguy

Not a bad hop, in my limited experience.

I used it for my NSW 2006 Xmas case beer. The recipe is now is the recipes section.

Your 2 cents has expired. Please insert more money for further advice.

Seth


----------



## crozdog

I use it as the bittering hop in my Southern german larger with saaz for flavour & aroma. Yum. Had 2 kegs of it disappear over new year :beer:


----------



## brendanos

DJR said:


> Hopefully this year there will be enough D Saaz to get to homebrewers, looking forward to trying the other NZ Triploid Saaz type.



Amen!!

LC Bright Ale and Mac's Sassy Red are the two beers that spring to mind, Bright Ale using it for flavour/aroma alongside some american hops (possibly horizon and cascade or amarillo) and the Sassy Red uses it exclusively (and in very large quantities). Also from New Zealand, Limburg's Hopsmacker uses it with English Fuggles, as does Emerson's Bookbinder. I'm guessing it is also what makes Emerson's Pilsner so fine. Are there any Kiwi's out there that can tell us who else is using it? I've heard of some hb pilsners brewed with this taking out best of category.

I picked up some to brew a Sassy Red clone, and coupled it with Nelson Sauvin, because it seemed like a good idea. Still brewing, but as yet it smells incredible.

What I really like about this hop is it's contribution of both the classic herbal/grassy/hoppy saaz flavours as well as some really fruity citrus-like notes reminiscent of some american varieties.

I think I'm going to be using a lot more of this hop in the near future.

P.S. Tony - that sounds delicious!


----------



## redgums500

Tony said:


> I used it for the first time in this.
> 
> My LC bright ale clone.
> 
> Im going to rack it to the keg thisafternoon and it smells and tastes great
> 
> cant wait till its cold and gassed up
> 
> LC Bright Ale Clone
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> 
> Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
> Total Grain (kg): 10.50
> Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.71
> Anticipated EBC: 6.7
> Anticipated IBU: 25.6
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
> Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> 
> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 66.7 7.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
> 19.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
> 5.7 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
> 5.7 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
> 2.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5
> 
> Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 20.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 6.9 45 min.
> 20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 6.0 45 min.
> 30.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 6.8 20 min.
> 30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 5.9 20 min.
> 40.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 0.0 0 min.
> 40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.
> Extras
> 
> Amount Name Type Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil)
> Yeast
> -----
> 
> us-56
> CRUMBS Tony
> 
> I looked at your hop additions ....then at your grain bill and near died !! :huh:
> Only to realise that you're brewing 52 litre batches
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Redgums


----------



## Tony

hehehehehe

cheers


----------



## Ross

T.D. said:


> I have also found it to work well in combination with American hops like Cascade and Amarillo.
> 
> One thing that bugs me a bit about this hop is that it smells so damned good in its raw form but to date I have not been able to get this character into the final beer! Its got a great fruity smell to it. I've been scared tyo dry hop with it in case I get that dreaded saaz grassiness, but maybe I should give it a shot...



TD,

You won't get the dreaded Saaz grassiness from fresh hops.. GO FOR IT  

cheers Ross


----------



## T.D.

Ross, they are pellets. By "fresh" do you mean flowers? Will the pellets give be grassy flavours if dry hopped?


----------



## Ross

T.D. said:


> Ross, they are pellets. By "fresh" do you mean flowers? Will the pellets give be grassy flavours if dry hopped?



Pellets are fine T.D.  - the fresher the better though...

Cheers Ross


----------



## T.D.

Beaudy. They still have great aroma out of the packet so I assume they are quite fresh. Worth a shot I reckon! Might even brew a B Saaz Pale Ale tomorrow morning...


----------



## brendanos

bump

use this hop!


----------



## Jazman

not a bad hop at all citrus flavour a bit of restraint in a pils but spieghts do us eit the pale ale and in the pils with sauvin as well plus i think the Wanaka beer works use it ase well in the pils


----------



## Tony

Ahhhhhh Jaz............

ya still cant type mate 

Lucky you can brew 

cheers


----------



## Duff

I'm a little different. I get a little fruitiness, but I also get quite a bit of spiceiness and peppery flavours with B Saaz. Used it a couple of times, one of the best was in a Saison, great stuff :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## jayse

gotta bump this thread cause its a popular hop and thread needs some more recent filling in.
brewing a pale, hop thief/bright/ yeah you know the beer 2morrow.


----------



## chappo1970

Love this hop BSaaz especially in Tony's LCBA clone. The citrus it brings combined with cascade is fantastic and an absolute winner IMO.


----------



## reviled

Duff said:


> I'm a little different. I get a little fruitiness, but I also get quite a bit of spiceiness and peppery flavours with B Saaz. Used it a couple of times, one of the best was in a Saison, great stuff :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers.



I reckon ALL NZ hops give alot of black pepper, it conditions out tho.. 

Got 100g of Motueka in my freezer, may have to dabble soonish..


----------



## bconnery

I love this hop in a pilsner. 
I've used it a few times now, on its own or in conjunction with others, like Nelson Sauvin.
Nothing complex, 90/10 pilsner/munich, bittered to 25-35IBU with a 60 minute addition and a 15 minute addition of 1.23g/litre, rounded unless your scales are really good 
The flavour addition amount comes from a sluggerdog recipe on here somewhere and I've found it works nicely to my taste.


----------



## lastdrinks

Used b saaz in a single hop ale with a pale, vienna, crystal, wheat base. 20gbittering, 25flavour and 25 aroma in 22litres. It was quite strong but pretty clean, so good value. Found it much more spicy/peppery than citrusy.

Think it would be great in a single hop lager/pilsner, but i am not brewing these styles yet. Wont use as a single hop ale again but will definitely try again with another hop that is citrusy/fruity.


----------



## Fourstar

lastdrinks said:


> Think it would be great in a single hop lager/pilsner, but i am not brewing these styles yet. Wont use as a single hop ale again but will definitely try again with another hop that is citrusy/fruity.



Ive used it late in a CAP with perle as the bittering hop and aroind 10g of hallertau @20mins (was just to get rid of it) At first when it was fresh and dropped bright, the flavour was very overwhelming... give it a month~ and the flavour mellows and becomes something special. A very good hop Motoueka is.


----------



## eric8

I have some of this in my freezer that I am dying to use. Will use it in some kind of ale, but not sure what type and if I will use with something else or a smash.


----------



## Fourstar

eric8 said:


> I have some of this in my freezer that I am dying to use. Will use it in some kind of ale, but not sure what type and if I will use with something else or a smash.



This is my plan for the weekend: an ESB, trying to clone HH ESB. i'll see how it goes. i think they use Galaxy now though.

HH ESB 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/07/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 


Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.5 % 
0.35 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 6.0 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.3 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.05 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 17.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (0 min) Hops - 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % 
Bitterness: 34.4 IBU 
Est Color: 9.2 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.21 L of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.54 L of water at 93.0 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Notes
1g each of cacl and chalk in mah
2g each of Gypsum, CaCl and MgSO4 in boil


----------



## Danwood

*Dig, dig, dig....ahhh, there's the correct thread*

I'm just splitting up 500g Motueka into 56s for the freezer and also for today's Motueka/Citra lager (my first lager, but with ale malt...don't much like that pilsner/corny flavour).
Anyway, all I can smell is this amazing black curranty aroma. I don't think I'd describe it as citrus as such, as I've read in descriptions. Maybe a touch, but much more dark berry to me. Anyone else found this ?
Really looking forward to this.
I've dialled back the Citra since smelling this to let it come out more.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Necroing this one - woot!

I'm going to look at dry hopping my swap beer (AIPA). I'm whacking in Cascade of course, but wondering if this added in will be a good helper? The stats numbers wise seem to indicate dry hopping is a good idea, but wondering about the qualitative (taste) factors.


----------



## Kiwifirst

I just dry hopped a pilsner with it and find it quite floral tasting. The biggest thing I have noticed is that it drops the arome very quickly. Pretty much have a pilsner with not smell.


----------



## Beamer

I used it in a SMaSH pilsner and loved it. As for the commercial brewery I believe Murrays rudeboy pilsner uses it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Might hold it off for a continental style beer and use something else like Mosaic to go with the cascade (not that I have much mosaic there).


----------



## shacked

Has anyone used Motueka in an IPA? I was thinking of doing a simple grist of mostly pale malt, some wheat and 3% crystal 20L and bittering then loading in some cascade in the whirlpool and motueka plus another hop in the cube.

I could pair it with:

- Riwaka
- NZ Cascade
- Ella
- Mosaic 

Any guidance would be awesome.


----------



## Mardoo

Motueka, NZ Cascade and Southern Cross make an awesome IPA. Can't speak for Riwaka. Haven't used it. I myself wouldn't pair Motueka and Mosaic, but that's really just personal preference.


----------



## Lecterfan

I've used motueka and riwaka together in my most recent version of Tony's LCBA/LFBA - it worked well, very complimentary. I wouldn't have a problem pairing with any of the hops you list. However, I also agree with Mardoo about not pairing with Mosaic, but only because (not sure of his reasoning) I think it would be a waste: mosaic is so prominent that I think the motueka would be lost.


----------



## Mardoo

Lecterfan said:


> mosaic is so prominent that I think the motueka would be lost.


That indeed is my thinking.


----------



## timmi9191

+1 no motueka and mosaic mix. Mosaic will dominate.

Motueka is my favorite hop, have used it in almost everything.

Its lovely late and dry hopped. I just dry hopped an IPL with it at 2g/l.


----------



## Illunada

timmi9191 said:


> +1 no motueka and mosaic mix. Mosaic will dominate.
> 
> Motueka is my favorite hop, have used it in almost everything.
> 
> Its lovely late and dry hopped. I just dry hopped an IPL with it at 2g/l.


How it turns with 2g/l, I'll experiment some different DH with my favorites hops (Vic secret, Azacca, Motueka, Mosaic, Ekuanot).


----------

